# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Файервол.

## Денисов

Здравствуйте, коллеги!Хочу задать Вам такой вопрос:на моем компе установлен антивирус Avast!Free Antivirus 7.0.1407.Есть ли там встроенный файервол, или надо устанавливать дополнительно(и какой порекомендуете).

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте! В авасте free нет фаерволла. Если устанавливать, думаю лучше Comodo, он тоже бесплатный. Перед этим, я бы еще почитал в интернете отзывы об этой связке, если есть, чтобы узнать, нет ли у них проблем с совместимостью.

----------


## Денисов

> Здравствуйте! В авасте free нет фаерволла. Если устанавливать, думаю лучше Comodo, он тоже бесплатный. Перед этим, я бы еще почитал в интернете отзывы об этой связке, если есть, чтобы узнать, нет ли у них проблем с совместимостью.


Спасибо за совет.Читал что эта связка не кофликтует.А брандмауэр Windows надо отключать?

----------


## rodocop

Если у Вас Win7, то системным брандмауэром можно и обойтись, особенно если немного "укрепить" его с помощью TinyWall.

Если же ставите сторонний, то штатный, конечно, лучше отключить.

А вообще, Аваст я бы лично не рекомендовал.

----------

